# Quicktime on windows 8? Or Alternative?



## Evan177 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have an Asus with windows 8, 64 wit. QuickTime cannot be installed on windows 8 yet, so is there an alternative? I need to render something out from cinema 4D in ".Mov" (quicktime format) is there a mirror for quicktime? Or a program with all the same features?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Evan :welcome:

You can use VideoLAN - Download official VLC media player for Windows


----------



## Evan177 (Aug 10, 2013)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello Evan :welcome:
> 
> You can use VideoLAN - Download official VLC media player for Windows


I downloaded it, and it seems good and all, but where do I get the option to export in this format for cinema 4D?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sorry. I thought you just wanted an alternative player, VLC cannot do that. 

Windows 8 does support QuickTime. Download QuickTime Player 7.74.80.86 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com


----------



## Evan177 (Aug 10, 2013)

Windows does NOT support Quicktime on windows 8! Thanks for posting, but please know what youre talking about... ;/ Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

While I can agree with your thought, I take issue with your harsh words. As it happens QuickTime player will install in Windows 8 but appears to have issues with QuickTime Movies is all so I assume that is what you are referring to.

There is a workaround where you convert the file to Windows friendly file and then use Media Player or I imagine VLC player.

How to Play MOV Files in Windows (Windows 8 Included)




Evan177 said:


> Windows does NOT support Quicktime on windows 8! Thanks for posting, but please know what youre talking about... ;/ Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Rich.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Just to add to this, I can testify that Quicktime CAN in run on Windows 8 machines, as I own and use a Windows 8 notebook. Furthermore, I don't mean to be harsh, but please don't be rude to the people (especially volunteers such as Babbzzz) that take time out of their day to help you.


----------

